# homemade ice hopper



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Good evening curious on some homemade ice hopper everyone has built or something similar for the up coming ice season. Thanks FFJ


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Explain what an ice hopper is???????


fish fanatic jr. said:


> Good evening curious on some homemade ice hopper everyone has built or something similar for the up coming ice season. Thanks FFJ


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

*Sonic Ice Hopper Bracket Pro*

Zoom

*Protected by U.S. Pat. No. 7,746,727 *

The Sonic Ice Hopper Pro is the ultimate ice fishing electronics accessory. It is 100% made in the USA from heavy duty 1/8" thick aluminum and anodized green to prevent corrosion. Following in the footsteps of the original Sport (SP) and longer (XL), the Pro is telescopic. It can be used nearly as short as the SP or extend 1/2" longer than XL. The telescopic feature allows the Pro to fit neatly into any 5 gallon bucket, yet extend outward to a position that is comfortable for the tallest ice fishermen. It can accommodate all Vexilar, Humminbird and Marcum flashers (except the LX-7), plus the Lowrance X-67 and X-68 or other similar sized LCD units. 

The Pro also accepts the Vexilar FS-100 and 200 camera systems with same adaptor brackets used on the Humminbirds. 

If that's not enough the Pro will also allow simultaneous mounting of your favorite flasher and any Vexilar camera system. That means you can carry all of your key electronics in one hand and run off of one battery. 

The Pro not only telescopes in and out, bit it also folds. The folding feature allows the user to to view either a camera monitor or flasher while standing over the unit or while sitting in their ice shelter. It also makes long carries on the ice more comfortable due to improved balance and takes up much less room during transport. 

There are numerous, strategically placed holes that allow for an endless number of rod holder, flasher, monitor and accessory configurations. You now have the ability to customize your set up to the way that suits you.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like a bunch of unnecessary junk in your way to me

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Iirc the owner of sportsmen direct ( john)came up with the ice hopper.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

I had one probably 5 years ago and its not in your way at all I like them because your display and rod tip are close and can really get down to carrying minimalist as possible.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Big Skip said:


> Looks like a bunch of unnecessary junk in your way to me
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


They're more for run and gun fishing. A few years ago when the ice fishing tournys were on the tv, all the pro's had them. If one is into just minimal stuff, a bucket, poles, bait and fish finder of some sort is all there is. Nothing unnecessary at all.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

The Ice Hopper is one of my favorite pieces of equipment. If you are looking to be as mobile as possible it’s a must have in my opinion. I’ve been running them for years. The new model(pro) is awesome, it’s adjustable unlike the first gen. Which I still have my first gen hopper and keep it as a back up/loaner rig.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

I haven’t checked in a while but it seems like they’ve came down in price I could’ve sworn I paid closer to $180 for the whole set up when it first came out.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I have never heard of one, going to youtube. I fish on the run as if my boots were on fire, and travel as light as I can. I tried to show my buddy how, but he likes setting up a sort of day camp at each hole


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

They’re great for on the run fishing I was hoping for some homemade version but after checking the pricing I’m just going to order the set up again.


Martian said:


> I have never heard of one, going to youtube. I fish on the run as if my boots were on fire, and travel as light as I can. I tried to show my buddy how, but he likes setting up a sort of day camp at each hole


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

They’re great for on the run fishing I was hoping for some homemade version but after checking the pricing I’m just going to order the set up again.


Martian said:


> I have never heard of one, going to youtube. I fish on the run as if my boots were on fire, and travel as light as I can. I tried to show my buddy how, but he likes setting up a sort of day camp at each hole


----------

